# Pronúncia de Roraima



## Du_sud

Olá!

Queria saber se alguém poderia me dizer, com fundamentos, qual é a correta pronúncia do nome desse nosso Estado: /roráima/ ou /rorâima/?

Sou do interior do Estado de São Paulo e sempre falei /rorâima/ até que, de uns anos para cá, comecei a ouvir que a verdadeira pronúncia seria /roráima/, como, inclusive, temos ouvido nos nossos telejornais.

Qual não foi minha surpresa ao receber a revista Isto É desta semana e, num encarte sobre gramática da língua portuguesa que estão publicando, ler: comete erro de ortoepia quem pronuncia /roráima/, já que a correta pronúncia é /rorâima/.  

E agora??

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Vanda

E agora, José!  Eu toda vida tinha pronunciado Rorâima, daí, quando eu fui a Roraima ouvia as pessoas dizendo /roráima/ e a TV confirmando. Passei a me policiar para dizer /roráima/. Vá se entender!
Ah, não, não estou sozinha:


> Depois, tudo foi mudando. Primeiro descobriram que Plutão não tinha os tais homens. Aliás, não tinha nada. Era mais sem graça que a Antártida! Mas o pior ainda estava por vir. O mundo foi passando por transformações as quais eu não entendia muito bem. A pronúncia de Roraima que era Rorâima passou a ser Roráima; CGC virou CNPJ;



Veja o que diz este professor[


> há duas maneiras de pronunciar aquele "A" antes de nasal: eu digo /  câma  /, /  jâime  / e /  rorâima  /, mas /  jánaína  / e /  bánana  /. Caetano Velloso diz /bânana  /, e não sei como pronuncia  Roraima  ou  Jaime. O pessoal da Rede Globo gosta muito de /  roráima  / e de /  jáime  /.


[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Sans-Serif][/FONT]


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Muito interessante essa pergunta, porque revela - infelizmente, mais uma vez - o nível de irresponsabilidade desses pretensos especialistas em português. Quer dizer que a revista IstoÉ diz que comete erro - de que mesmo? - ortoepia  quem fala Ror*á*ima, e que o certo é anasalar o segundo _a_? Dá vontade de perguntar: e como chegaram a essa conclusão brilhante? Por acaso perguntaram ao povo de Roraima, que nasceu e foi criado lá e tem passado a vida dizendo Ror*á*ima? Gerações e gerações de roraimenses sempre encheram os peitos com esse _a_ aberto, e agora uns diletantes da revista IstoÉ decidem que isso é erro - de que mesmo? - ortopedia (não, ortoepia...)!  E mais: se você viajar para o norte e se aproximar da fronteira venezuelana, vai chegar a uma cidade chamada Pacaraima (Pacar*á*ima, doutores da IstoÉ! e nunca Pacar*ã*ima!)

Agora, uma curiosidade interessante: se você entrar na Venezuela pela fronteira de Santa Elena de Uairén, encontrará várias referências ao nosso Macunaíma (alô Macu ). Por quê? Porque o famoso "herói sem nenhum caráter" na verdade não é brasileiro, e sim venezuelano. O próprio Mário de Andrade insinua isso, nas primeiras páginas do seu romance. 

O fato é o seguinte: o Mário criou essa personagem a partir da leitura de certo etnólogo alemão que escreveu sobre mitologias indígenas da região da Gran Sabana, dominada pelo rio Orinoco e afluentes. Pois bem. Esse etnólogo recolheu várias lendas relacionadas a Macunaíma, uma figura cheia de aventuras rocambolescas e engraçadas - que parecem inspiradas nos Trapalhões... Detalhe: o tal etnólogo jamais pôs os pés no Brasil. Todas as lendas reproduzidas no seu livro, relacionadas a Macunaíma, foram, sem exceção, recolhidas na Venezuela.

E como é que os venezuelanos pronunciam o nome do "nosso" herói? Ma-cu-*nái*-ma, e não Ma-cu-na-*í*-ma, como nós dizemos (_d'après_ Mário de Andrade).

Enfim, naquela região do planeta, há vários nomes que acabam em *aima*. É Roraima, Pacaraima, Macunaima... É tudo influência daqueles índios. E como é que esses índios pronunciam esses nomes? Ror*Á*ima, Pacar*Á*ima, Macun*Á*ima.

Dirão os doutores da IstoÉ: mas isso não quer dizer nada. Temos que brasileirar esses nomes, retirar-lhes esse *a* aberto, que é condizente com a pronúncia espanhola, e não com a nossa. Se for assim, vamos abrasileirar tudo da maneira como Mário de Andrade abrasileirou: Macuna*Í*ma, Rora*Í*ma, Pacara*Í*ma...


----------



## Alandria

Nordeste e Norte: R*ó*r*á*ima...
TODO O RESTO do Brasil: R*ô*r*ã*ima 

Mas...

Nordeste e norte: bãnãna
Em quase TODO O RESTO do Brasil: Bánãna (ou bánâna)

A regra para os ditongos antes de nasal é *diferente* das *pretônicas* antes de nasal, essas, sim, são nasalizadas no norte e no nordeste, porém não o são no resto do país (com exceção de antes de NH).

Eu digo e aprendi Rôrãima e êlãine. Jamais éláine e róráima [*ditongos* abertos antes de nasal (pronúncia tipicamente nortista e nordestina)]. Mas a globo tenta se policiar para pronunciar o nome dos estados com a pronúncia dos habitantes do respectivo estado, é norma lá.


----------



## Márcio Osório

Quando em Roma faça como os romanos fazem, ou melhor, quando em Roraima faça como os roraimenses fazem.

O _ai_ dos seguintes verbetes pronunciar-se-ia da mesma forma que o _ai_ de Roraima (com o _a_ aberto): (Mesóclise, vai alguém?!) 

aiapaina
-aina
-ainar
aljofaina
amainar
andaina
aplainar
apolainar
bebezaina
bocaina
bolaina
borraina
cai (do verbo _cair_) (Você não vai ouvir ninguém dizer /vÂi/ ou /vÃi/, vai?)
cipó-de-paina
citaina
comezaina
daina
desainar
dessainar (variante de _desainar_)
doçaina
doçaina
drainar (variante de _drenar_)
erva-de-paina (erva-paina)
faina
flainar (variante de _flanar_)
maina
moraina
paina
plaina
polaina (Já ouviu alguém dizer /polÃina/ ou /polÂina/?)
politaina
sai (do verbo _sair_) (/sÃi/ ou /sÂi/, onde?)
sotaina
taina
tainar (Regionalismo: Portugal)
traina
-zaina


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Márcio Osório said:


> Quando em Roma faça como os romanos fazem, ou melhor, quando em Roraima faça como os roraimenses fazem.
> 
> O _ai_ dos seguintes verbetes pronunciar-se-ia da mesma forma que o _ai_ de Roraima (com o _a_ aberto): (Mesóclise, vai alguém?!)
> 
> aiapaina
> -aina
> -ainar
> aljofaina
> amainar
> andaina
> aplainar
> apolainar
> bebezaina
> bocaina
> bolaina
> borraina
> *cai (do verbo cair) (Você não vai ouvir ninguém dizer /vÂi/ ou /vÃi/, vai?)*cipó-de-paina
> citaina
> comezaina
> daina
> desainar
> dessainar (variante de _desainar_)
> doçaina
> doçaina
> drainar (variante de _drenar_)
> erva-de-paina (erva-paina)
> faina
> flainar (variante de _flanar_)
> maina
> moraina
> paina
> plaina
> polaina (Já ouviu alguém dizer /polÃina/ ou /polÂina/?)
> politaina
> *sai (do verbo sair) (/sÃi/ ou /sÂi/, onde?)*sotaina
> taina
> tainar (Regionalismo: Portugal)
> traina
> -zaina



As palavras em negrito não têm "n" depois da letra "a", por isso são faladas com "a" aberto e não se aplicam aos exemplos.

Todas as demais (se for o caso) eu as pronuncio/aria com "a" fechado ("â")


----------



## Du_sud

Pasme Osório, por aqui pronunciamos /polâina/ ! Bem como a maioria das outras palavras da sua lista. Quase todas, salvo aquelas mencionadas por Tavares, são pronunciadas com o _a_ fechado.

Então, pelo que entendi, é só uma questão de regionalismo mais uma vez? 
As formas /rorâima/ ou /roráima/ estariam certas? Como em /côração/ e /córação/; /tomati/ e /tumati/, etc?


----------



## Alandria

Aqui também é âi/ãi, como QUASE todo o resto do país. Não precisamos falar "fêcha", "córação", "tumati", "bãnãna" e "éláine" só porque os nordestinos falam assim. Cada região com sua particularidade...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Alandria said:


> Cada região com sua particularidade...


É justamente isso que o tal fascículo gramatical da revista IstoÉ (post #1) não respeita. Quando afirmam que Ror*á*ima é uma pronúncia *errada* , eles discriminam grande parte do norte do país e, sobretudo, os cidadãos do Estado de... Roraima. Você tem razão: cada região com sua particularidade. Mas - e esta é a pergunta inicial deste thread - por que é que algumas particularidades são um erro de ortoepia?


----------



## Outsider

Por curiosidade, noto que em português europeu o ditongo "ai" se pronuncia "ái" sempre que é tónico. "Roraima" pronuncia-se "Roráima". Por outro lado, em boa parte do país "Ror*ei*ma" pronunciar-se-ia "Rorâima".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Por curiosidade, noto que em português europeu o ditongo "ai" se pronuncia "ái" sempre que é tónico. "Roraima" pronuncia-se "Roráima". Por outro lado, em boa parte do país "Ror*ei*ma" pronunciar-se-ia "Rorâima".



Desculpe-me, Out, mas não entendi a sua colocação. O que tem a ver Ror*ei*ma com Ror*ai*ma ?
E, além disso, estamos dizendo que o ditongo "ai" teria o som de "âi", apenas quando a próxima consoante for "n" ou "m" (nasais). Não seria o caso para palavras como faixa, caixa, mais, laico,onomatopaico, etc. Estas palavras (mesmo com ditongos "ai") não geram controvérsias, pois são pronunciadas sempre com som aberto "ái".
Abração.


----------



## Denis555

Você já escutou a pronúncia portuguesa de "brasil*ei*ro"? 
Eu acho que esse "ei" pronunciado como um */*ə j*/ *a que se refere o Out, não? 
ə = a de *a*bout, *a*way (em inglês)


----------



## Outsider

Exactamente, Denis. Só quis notar que o som "âi" tónico, que no Brasil se escreve "ai", em Portugal se escreve "ei". Não fazia sequer ideia de que este ditongo existia no Brasil até ler esta discussão.


----------



## Denis555

Eu pronuncio Ror*ai*ma com um ái aberto igual aos portugueses.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Denis555 said:


> Eu pronuncio Ror*ai*ma com um ái aberto igual aos portugueses.



Denis,
Apenas para elucidar e am*ai*nar a minha curiosidade: de que parte do Brasil é você ?


----------



## MOC

Dom Casmurro said:


> É justamente isso que o tal fascículo gramatical da revista IstoÉ (post #1) não respeita. Quando afirmam que Ror*á*ima é uma pronúncia *errada* , eles discriminam grande parte do norte do país e, sobretudo, os cidadãos do Estado de... Roraima. Você tem razão: cada região com sua particularidade. Mas - e esta é a pergunta inicial deste thread - por que é que algumas particularidades são um erro de ortoepia?


 

Considerar que uma pronúncia de uma vogal aberta, ou fechada estaria errada é uma das coisas que mais confusão me faz. Ou o indivíduo é muito prepotente ou não sai muito de casa. Se o tentassem fazer em Portugal então, estavamos mal, visto que metade das vogais mudam a sua pronúncia de norte a sul, este a oeste em Portugal.


O que não invalida, que à medida que crescia tenha vindo a alterar a minha forma de pronunciar certas palavras por serem consideradas erradas, tal como pelos vistos a Vanda fez com algumas palavras. A minha pronúncia actual, apesar de me sair naturalmente, não tem nada a ver com a minha pronúncia das palavras quando era mais novo. Neste momento que já sei um pouquinho mais que na altura não o faria.


----------



## Denis555

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Denis,
> Apenas para elucidar e am*ai*nar a minha curiosidade: de que parte do Brasil é você ?


 
Eu sou de Recife, NE. Sempre pronunciei com um ái aberto. Talvez esse som diferente(nasal?) âi seja por causa da letra "m" que vem depois. 
No entanto, nesse caso não me parece afetar.

Já em outras situações quando não há um ditongo, aí sim, o "m"(ou "n") afeta a minha pronúncia da vogal anterior:
Cama /kãma/
Banana /bãnãna/
Toma! /tõma/


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Denis555 said:


> Eu sou de Recife, NE. Sempre pronunciei com um ái aberto. Talvez esse som diferente(nasal?) âi seja por causa da letra "m" que vem depois.
> No entanto, nesse caso não me parece afetar.
> 
> Já em outras situações quando não há um ditongo, aí sim, o "m"(ou "n") afeta a minha pronúncia da vogal anterior:
> Cama /kãma/
> Banana /bãnãna/
> Toma! /tõma/



Então, você sendo de Recife e pronunciando os referido ditongos com som aberto, a teoria lançada de que nas regiões norte e nordeste se fala como você e nas demais com som fechado estaria (até agora) correta na prática. O seu caso pessoal é um bom exemplo.
Obrigado.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Exactamente, Denis. Só quis notar que o som "âi" tónico, que no Brasil se escreve "ai", em Portugal se escreve "ei". Não fazia sequer ideia de que este ditongo existia no Brasil até ler esta discussão.



Desculpe-me outra vez, Out, mas continuo sem entender bem. Você quer dizer que, no Brasil, as palavras que possuem ditongo "ai", em Portugal são escritas com "ei" ? Como assim ?
Então, por exemplo a palavra faina, vocês por aí a escrevem "feina" ? É isso ?


----------



## Outsider

O que pretendi dizer foi que enquanto no Brasil o som "âi" aparece em palavras escritas com "ai" ("Roraima" lê-se "rôrâima"), em Portugal aparece em palavras escritas com "ei" ("Leiria" lê-se "lâiriâ"). Claro que não se trata das mesmas palavras. Quando falei em "*Roreima" foi só para exemplificar.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> O que pretendi dizer foi que enquanto no Brasil o som "âi" aparece em palavras escritas com "ai" ("Roraima" lê-se "rôrâima"), em Portugal aparece em palavras escritas com "ei" ("Leiria" lê-se "lâiriâ"). Claro que não se trata das mesmas palavras. Quando falei em "*Roreima" foi só para exemplificar.



Ahhh tá! 

Agora entendi. Obrigado.


----------



## Du_sud

Olá a todos!
Desculpem-me voltar a este assunto, mas aqui está a última publicação da Novíssima Gramática Ilustrada, da Revista IstoÉ, de Luiz A. Sacconi:

" RORAIMA /rorâima/
O ditongo *ai* e todas as vogais que antecedem fonemas nasais são fechados, no português do Brasil. A pronúncia viciosa "roráima" é própria dos índios da região que, impossibilitados foneticamente de fazer soar o som nasal, pronunciam o ditongo *ai* oralmente; _o homem civilizado não deveria imitá-los_. Alguns, no entanto, imitam, principalmente numa conhecida emissora de televisão. Note que dizemos serra da _Bocâina_, Teodoro _Bâima_, _pâina_, _fâina_, _Elâine_, _Gislâine_, _polâinas_, _Tâino_, etc. Mas os índios, em razão da impossibilidade apontada, pronunciam todos "_Báima_", "_páina_" "_fáina_", "_Eláine_", "_Gisláine_", "_poláinas_", "_Táino_", etc. Os índios. "

O que vocês têm a dizer disso?

Abraço a todos ;-)


----------



## Vanda

Eu tenho a dizer que 'o homem civilizado' não deve julgar 'errado' o modo como os índios pronunciam isso ou aquilo, e que os índios devem continuar pronunciando, do modo que lhes aprouver, uma língua que lhes é estrangeira. Quanto a nós, descendentes de índios inclusive, devemos fazer como sempre fizemos, seja o nosso uso pessoal ou o uso do lugar em que vivemos. 
Ultimamente eu fico brava quando alguém se acha no direito de ditar como uma pessoa deve pronunciar uma palavra - a partir do momento que ela está dentro das normas ortográficas e é plenamente entendida por qualquer outro falante da língua - só porque uma minoria ou  uma elite ou seja-lá-o-que-for acha que devemos falar de outra maneira. Acho que passou da hora de respeitarmos as diferenças lingüísticas e deixarmos de ser preconceituosos. Da minha parte, tenho tentado 'crescer' nesse sentido.


----------



## Outsider

Du_sud said:


> " RORAIMA /rorâima/
> O ditongo *ai* e todas as vogais que antecedem fonemas nasais são fechados, no português do Brasil. A pronúncia viciosa "roráima" é própria dos índios da região que, impossibilitados foneticamente de fazer soar o som nasal, pronunciam o ditongo *ai* oralmente; _o homem civilizado não deveria imitá-los_ [...]"


Bom, nós aqui em Portugal devemos ser índios, porque também somos incapazes de pronunciar -_aima_ e -_aina_ senão como "áima" e "áina".


----------



## Denis555

Eu pronuncio _roráima_ aberto.
Eu não vejo o porquê de não ser pronunciado aberto por influência dos índios ou não. Se eles nos influenciaram com tantas palavras como tamanduá (português brasileiro) = papa-formigas (português europeu) ou palavras que usamos dos dois lados do Atlântico como batata (e em outras línguas também), então por que implicar com isso?

Acho que erro por razões óbvias seria outros tipos de pronúncia encontrados no Brasil como:
adevogado _em vez de_ advogado
eu róbo _em vez de_ eu roubo ô (essa eu falo!)
própio _em vez de_ próprio
pobrema _em vez de_ problema

O porquê desses erros são explicados pela linguística e não me parecem que sejam um erro tão grande quando vistos por outra perspectiva.

Já a falta da pronunciação dos S's do plural é tão comum que num futuro ficará como em francês! Deveríamos vê-la como supressão do S final quando pronunciado coloquial e rapidamente. Mais ou menos como fazem os portugueses em tantas palavras como em Portugal /prtgal/ ou esperança /sprança/.

Temos muito que crescer linguisticamente.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Sobre este mesmo assusnto, mantenho o que escrevi no post No. 3 deste mesmo thread, e acrescento o seguinte: a prepotência desses cidadãos da IstoÉ tangencia o racismo. Sem falar que o argumento utilizado por eles não pode ser mais infundado. Dizem eles: "O ditongo *ai* e todas as vogais que antecedem fonemas nasais são fechados, no português do Brasil." E quem disse que "Roraima" é um nome português?


----------



## Alandria

Roraima é um estado que foi povoado por nordestinos, nada mais lógico do que eles terem levado essa pronúncia para lá. Não tem NADA a ver com "Indigenismo". Em Rondônia, que fica na região norte também, o ditongo é fechado, porque foi um estado povoado por paulistas e sulistas.

Denis, com exceção de "própio" e "róbo" (eu falava assim). As outras palavras me parecem ser pronúncias típicas dos dialetos caipiras (interior de SP, triângulo de MG, centro-oeste e norte do Paraná).


----------



## Denis555

No caso específico de "eu roubo /róbu/" o que acontece é que usamos a analogia com "eu choro(ó) X o choro(ô); eu troco (ó) X o troco (ô), etc. Logo, eu roubo (ó) X o roubo (ô); Não acho que seria errado mudar a ortografia para acomodar a fonética nesse caso, como acontece em: para eu poder X quando eu puder; você prefere X eu prefiro.
As línguas estão cheias dessas alternâncias vocálicas (apofonia).


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho a pronúncia Rorâima feia. Engraçado é que eu costumava pronunciar Rorâima, mas, acho que por causa da Globo, comecei a falar Roráima.

OK, eu sei que isso não acrescentou nada  

Mas, a título de consolo, olhem que mixórdia que é a pronúncia dos nomes geográficos ingleses (Wikipedia). Se esse _über_-pedante da IstoÉ tentasse escrever no The Times um artigo ensinando aos ingleses como pronunciar os nomes de suas cidades e regiões provavelmente seria ridicularizado e desacreditado como louco.


----------



## Du_sud

Bem, como (quase) todos por aqui (SP) ainda pronunciam /rorâima/ , o que não me soa natural é /roráima/. Essa pronúncia - /ái/ - me "salta aos ouvidos". [risos]
E quando pronuncio assim, confesso, tenho de fazer um certo esforço - nada natural! E, conversando com a gente daqui, é um sentimento (quase) unânime.

Mas gostei das observações feitas por todos.


----------



## gstsrg

Du_sud said:


> Olá a todos!
> Desculpem-me voltar a este assunto, mas aqui está a última publicação da Novíssima Gramática Ilustrada, da Revista IstoÉ, de Luiz A. Sacconi:
> 
> " RORAIMA /rorâima/
> O ditongo *ai* e todas as vogais que antecedem fonemas nasais são fechados, no português do Brasil. A pronúncia viciosa "roráima" é própria dos índios da região que, impossibilitados foneticamente de fazer soar o som nasal, pronunciam o ditongo *ai* oralmente; _o homem civilizado não deveria imitá-los_. Alguns, no entanto, imitam, principalmente numa conhecida emissora de televisão. Note que dizemos serra da _Bocâina_, Teodoro _Bâima_, _pâina_, _fâina_, _Elâine_, _Gislâine_, _polâinas_, _Tâino_, etc. Mas os índios, em razão da impossibilidade apontada, pronunciam todos "_Báima_", "_páina_" "_fáina_", "_Eláine_", "_Gisláine_", "_poláinas_", "_Táino_", etc. Os índios. "
> 
> O que vocês têm a dizer disso?
> 
> Abraço a todos ;-)


 
Qualquer das pronúncias é aceita, como bem explicado anteriormente. 

O que não aceito é o que escreveu o pernóstico _homem civilizado_.

_"O ditongo *ai* e todas as vogais que antecedem fonemas nasais são fechados, *no português do Brasil*." _Só se for no Brasil dele, que se julga dono do País e acha que metade do Brasil fala errado.

Prefiro a minha p_ronúncia viciosa_ do que os _velhíssimos_ preconceito e racismo explícitos contidos na _Novíssima_.

*Graças a Deus sou índio e vivo numa terra de índios*, com muito orgulho, e falo Ror_á_ima, B_á_ima, El_á_ine e J_á_ime, sem desmerecer os que pronunciam diferente. 

Aliás, quem conhece o cantor e compositor *Léo "Jãime"*? Creio que ninguém. Mas o *Léo Jáime*, muitos conhecem.

Um abraço cearense a todos os amigos macuxis, _papa-chibé_ de Ror_á_ima.


----------



## coolbrowne

Em outras palavras, trata-se do oposto 


Ricardo Tavares said:


> ...Então, por exemplo a palavra faina, vocês por aí a escrevem "feina" ? ...


A variação não é de ortografia mas de pronúncia. Quando a palavra é escrita com "ei" (por exemplo "o bom az*ei*te português" ), a pronúncia de nossos companheiros d'além-mar soa como "âi" (no exemplo, "az*âi*te").

Até mais ver...


----------



## Vanda

Lembram desta longa discussão sobre Roraima. Este professor (acho que mencionei o artigo dele lá em cima) volta a falar sobre o assunto em seu blog. 



> Uma das questões mais polêmicas da língua portuguesa é a pronúncia do  nome do estado de "Roraima". Tradicionalmente, as pessoas do norte do  país pronunciam "roráima", com "a" aberto, enquanto as do sul dizem  "rorâima", com "a" fechado. Até que a televisão (leia-se Rede Globo)  passou a impor, via locutores, a pronúncia com "a" aberto, para  estranheza daqueles que preferem o "a" fechado quando seguido de  consoante nasal (e em "Roraima" temos um "m" na sílaba seguinte).



Não deixem de ler o resto.


----------



## Du_sud

Querida Vanda, muito bom o artigo. Concordo com o professor Bizzocchi. Continuo a falar /rorâima/, do mesmo jeito que falo /rêcife/ e não /récife/ ou /fôrtaleza/ e não /fórtaleza/. E vivam os belos sotaques /sotaques  -  sutaques/ deste Brasilzão!


----------



## anaczz

Alandria said:


> Nordeste e norte: bãnãna
> Em quase TODO O RESTO do Brasil: Bánãna (ou bánâna)


_ For the record_, sou paulistana da gema, filha de paulistas e sempre disse "bãnãna".
E já que o assunto é esse, digo Rorãima e a primeira vez em que ouvi Roráima, não foi na Globo, foi na "Voz do Brasil".


----------

